# FR: after doing it, after he had done it



## dylanxkane

Hello kind internet citizens of the this beautiful French/English forum. Is this phrase that i've seen my entire life actually *correct grammar*?

He knew *after doing it*, that it was a bad idea?
Il savait après le faire, qu'il était une mauvaise idée.

He knew *after he had done it*, that it was a bad idea?
Il savait après l'avoir fait, qu'il était une mauvaise idée.

The first has *confused* me because its using *present tense with a past tense*. I must be tired or something...


----------



## Maître Capello

Just like you used the pluperfect rather than the simple past in your second English sentence, you have to mark anteriority in French. The infinitif passé is therefore required.

_Il savait après le faire, que c'était une mauvaise idée._ 
_ Il savait après l'*avoir fait*, que c'était une mauvaise idée._ 



dylanxkane said:


> its using *present tense with a past tense*


 There is no present tense in either of your sentences…


----------



## dylanxkane

But "He knew after doing it"... the "doing" is the present tense of the word? but can't you use qu'il était?... if not why?


----------



## Maître Capello

No, you can't use _qu'il était_ in that case. But it is an off-topic question that shouldn't be discussed in this thread.  You may want to have a look at FR: c'est (un/une) X / il/elle est X for more details.


----------



## dylanxkane

what about "He will know after he has done it." is this okay... "il saura après qu'il l'a fait." or should it be "il saura après qu'il l'aura fait"?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

It should be Il saura après qui'il l'aura fait. Though, since it's the same subject in both sentences, it would be more idiomatic to say il saura après l'avoir fait.


----------



## dylanxkane

But is it technically correct grammar to say il saura après l'avoir fait? because avoir fait is a past tense


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, it is definitely correct. As suggested earlier, the past infinitive in French doesn't indicate a past action – it indicates anteriority, i.e., an event that occurred *before* the time frame of the main clause.

_Il savait/sait/saura après l'avoir fait_.


----------



## olivier68

Ce fil est compliqué... temps, concordance des temps, choix des prépositions temporelles...

Pourquoi "après" plutôt que "quand" ou "dès que" ?


----------



## dylanxkane

Okay but what about for the time connectives Quand? and Before? i.e

He knew *before doing it*, that it was a bad idea?
1.Il savait avant de l'avoir fait, qu'il était un mauvaise idée.
2.Il savait avant qu'il a fait, qu'il était un mauvaise idée.
3.Il savait avant le faire, qu'il était un mauvaise idée.

He knew *when doing it*, that it was a bad idea?
1.Il savait lorsqu'il l'a fait, qu'il était un mauvaise idée. 
2.Il savait lorsqu'il le faisait, qu'il était un mauvaise idée.
3.Il savait quand le faire, qu'il était un mauvaise idée.
4.Il savait quand il l'a fait, qu'il était un mauvaise idée


----------



## Lacuzon

He knew before doing it -> Il savait avant de le faire que c'était...

He knew when doing it -> Il a su en le faisant que c'était... (Il a su lorsqu'il l'a fait is also possible though it's the same subject).

The choice between imparfait and passé composé depends on the context.


----------



## dylanxkane

If you can have 
Il savait avant de le faire que c'était
Why cant one use...
Il savait après de le faire que c'était (he knew after doing it that...)?


----------



## Lacuzon

Probably because après needs a past tense.


----------



## OLN

*Après* is followed by the past infinitive without _de. _
_Il savait/sut/a sut /se rendit compte/s'est rendu compte après l'avoir fait que c'était...
Il... après être revenu que c'était..._​
 See here: FR: before/after + gerund (V-ing) - avant de + infinitif / après + infinitif passé

Why insist on saying "qu'il était une mauvaise idée"? See post #4.


----------

